# Sikhism Philosophy Digest



## Admin (Jul 15, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscription Information - Click here to unsubscribe from this newsletter</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Password - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Regards.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 15-07-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16240">Gurdwara Directory for Australia and New Zealand</a><br />The links to gurdwaras located in Australia can be found at the site below. /  / ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>15-07-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>09:46 AM, 15-07-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16239">Halal or Not Halal: What is the Difference? By Amar Prakash Singh</a><br />Halal or Not Halal: What is the Difference? ...</td>	<td>VaheguruSeekr</td>	<td>15-07-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>21</td>	<td>11:38 AM, 15-07-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16230">Faith has its reasons</a><br />Faith has its reasons / KHUSHWANT SINGH /   / Saturday, July 14, 2007 - THE ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>14-07-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>07:04 PM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16224">i need to choose a title? i'm confused </a><br />Jai gagandeep ji /  / The caucasion man who left the community - I think you ...</td>	<td>Senjin</td>	<td>14-07-2007</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>08:41 PM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16218">fatehnama</a><br />Theres nothing like hearing (and if your able, reading) Shah-e-shahaan-shahs ...</td>	<td>shekhalsa</td>	<td>14-07-2007</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>21</td>	<td>05:26 PM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>Shaheediyan</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16216">Gurdwara Directory United Kingdom and Europe</a><br />This link will help you find a gurdwara in the United Kingdom and Europe.  /  / ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>14-07-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>15</td>	<td>02:53 AM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16215">Gurdwara Directory South and Central America</a><br />In a day or two a directory of gurdwaras in South and Central America will be ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>14-07-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>02:45 AM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />To show the superiority of ones religion or prophets a lot of distasteful things ...</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>292</td>	<td>19515</td>	<td>01:55 PM, 11-07-2007</td>	<td>harbansj24</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />5 - Re daya, I sort of agree, it is meant to counter the 5 chor - my point for ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>267</td>	<td>9359</td>	<td>11:34 AM, 15-07-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />Yes U r very right.Sikh Girls have poor knowledge of outside n what is happening ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>227</td>	<td>16628</td>	<td>10:26 PM, 05-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />The first same-sex Sikh marriage has taken place. See attached files..</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>195</td>	<td>12673</td>	<td>02:03 AM, 03-07-2007</td>	<td>CaramelChocolate</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Bole sonehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllll  / Sat Shri ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>185</td>	<td>12460</td>	<td>11:02 PM, 14-07-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />i think you didn't understand by what I meant as in gold stars. It was not an ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>8557</td>	<td>07:41 AM, 09-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14694</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />i have a tatoo of a khanda and a lion mixed together, with shere punjab written ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>15993</td>	<td>06:44 PM, 04-12-2006</td>	<td>shere punjab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />I give you text from few NON-SIKH sources about the Sikhs so that so called ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>115</td>	<td>11988</td>	<td>07:13 PM, 08-07-2007</td>	<td>Khalsa1699</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />vijaydeep SinghGurfateh /  / Bhai RajKhalsa Ji, /  / It depends upon if we think ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>11733</td>	<td>01:33 AM, 23-12-2006</td>	<td>Guldeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />





FireStorm said:


> I absolutely do not agree or support the views of Balbir ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>94</td>	<td>9514</td>	<td>07:46 AM, 06-07-2007</td>	<td>BhagatSingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8129">Inspirational Thoughts</a><br />There are two ways of meeting difficulties : You alter the difficulties, or you ...</td>	<td>Prabhjyotsaini</td>	<td>26-01-2006</td>	<td>154</td>	<td>8755</td>	<td>05:46 PM, 13-11-2006</td>	<td>harvy</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Please avoid personal insults at all costs. Its easier to point fingers on ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>85</td>	<td>8326</td>	<td>10:27 AM, 13-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=255">Todays Hukamnama</a><br />Listen to audio hukamnama here -> http://sgpc.net/audio/SGPCNET141104.rm /  /  / ...</td>	<td>vaapaaraa</td>	<td>15-07-2004</td>	<td>155</td>	<td>8123</td>	<td>09:51 AM, 01-04-2007</td>	<td>vaapaaraa</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16212">California school books won't have any image of Guru Nanak now, Sikhs want one</a><br />California school books won't have any image of Guru Nanak now, Sikhs want one   ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>13-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16183">NEW MP3's from the Gurmat Class in English by SevaToTheMax</a><br /></td>	<td>kaur-1</td>	<td>11-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16181">Videos - Gurmat Classes in English by bhai joginder singh ji</a><br />From Friday 6th July 2007 - Latest Update /  /  / Focusing our mind on GOD  / ...</td>	<td>kaur-1</td>	<td>11-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16150">Refugee seeks asylum in Sikh Temple</a><br />http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070709.BCEVADE09/TPStory/National ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>09-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16145">Self-empowerment through spirituality</a><br />source: View Page (http://www.sikhreview.org/february2006/tsr73.htm) /   / ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>09-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16095">Download 31 Raag Kirtan</a><br />http://www.ggssc.net/download.php?exp=395&category=31%20Raags%20by%20Prof.%20Paramjot%20Singh%20Ji</td>	<td>akaal_sahai</td>	<td>06-07-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16090">Gurmat Presentations</a><br />Download free Powerpoint Presentations on Gurmat and Drug Abuse /  / ...</td>	<td>akaal_sahai</td>	<td>06-07-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1488">Lance Blake</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=558">daljitsbains</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1535">nanak</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1020">sanjay1978</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=4979">Senjin</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=423">saheba_03</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1259">tamara</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=517">parvindersingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1344">djjunior</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1764">cuckoo</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>82 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>88 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>648 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

